# Snorking - whatsis?



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

We seem to be on the subject of terms, technical or otherwise. One of the tobacco reviews revolves around "snorking", which is a new one on me. Is this like French inhaling?

hp
les


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I believe what you're referring to is the process of drawing smoke into the deep upper chamber of your mouth where you can blow it out of your nose (without inhaling it into your lungs). To me it kind of feels like 'swallowing' the smoke then pushing it out your nose... hard to articulate it. Doing so allows the smoker to get a slightly different/more intense flavor and aroma experience out of the leaf. Be careful as some tobacco can be very harsh on the nasal passage in my experience, but worth trying at least once in a bowl to see what other taste you might find that isn't so obvious just from sipping.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Snorking=retrohaling.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> Snorking=retrohaling.


Bingo! :smoke:


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

It's blowing smoke out of your nostrils without inhaling it into your lungs. It allows the smoker to involve the receptors in the nose in "tasting" the smoke. 

It's not at all difficult, and one can practice with just plain old air. Take some air into your mouth, close it, make a swallowing motion with your tongue and simultaneous exhale out of your nose.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> It's blowing smoke out of your nostrils without inhaling it into your lungs. It allows the smoker to involve the receptors in the nose in "tasting" the smoke.
> 
> It's not at all difficult, and one can practice with just plain old air. Take some air into your mouth, close it, make a swallowing motion with your tongue and simultaneous exhale out of your nose.


I especially like doing this with vaper blends, it reAlly brings out the perique. Do not enjoy with Latakia, just reminds me how much I don't like Latakia.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

*snork*
_-v_ (snork) Mod. english; Amer. slang, origin clubstogie.com. 
1. the process of removing recreational pipe or cigar smoke from the mouth through the sinuses and out the nostrils, bypassing the lungs, thereby saturating smell receptors and maximizing taste value while preserving total lung capacity (TLC).


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> *snork*
> _-v_ (snork) Mod. english; Amer. slang, origin clubstogie.com.
> 1. the process of removing recreational pipe or cigar smoke from the mouth through the sinuses and out the nostrils, bypassing the lungs, thereby saturating smell receptors and maximizing taste value while preserving total lung capacity (TLC).


Oh I like that definition. Thankyou good sir! :yo:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Tashaz said:


> Oh I like that definition. Thankyou good sir! :yo:


These gems are all included in your admission price to puff.com. :yo:


----------

